# My route to the rally at Odissea Camper Area, Denia,



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

This is the way I will be going to the rally at Odissea Camper Area, Denia. 
From Calais to Rouen then to the Aire at Brezolles 198 miles.
From here pickup with the N10 until Aire at Roullet Ste Estephe 247 miles. Back on the N10 until Aire at Capbreton 186 miles.
Early next day I will take the A63 motorway to San Sebastian then A15 to Pamplona. From here the 121 and the 232 to Zaragoza then onto the A23 free motorway to Sagunt. Then the A7 around Valencia and onto the 332 coast road to Oliva where I stop at the Kiko Park campsite in the ACSI book 461 miles. Denia just down the road.


----------

